# Georgia degree



## jeffself (Sep 13, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen the Georgia's mm degree 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Steve1mufc (Sep 13, 2013)

Does this just apply to the States. Never heard of this degree in England. Next time I'm holidaying in the States I would love to meet Brethren from over the pond and visit a lodge.  


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jeffself (Sep 13, 2013)

I was talking about a master masons degree 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Steve1mufc (Sep 13, 2013)

My apologies, 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jeffself (Sep 13, 2013)

No worries, but let me know when you are in the states and near Georgia and I'll take you to one. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Steve1mufc (Sep 13, 2013)

I really appreciate that thanks. It would be a pleasure to see and meet Brothers in America. Also to witness the slight differences in the lodge. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Trufflehound (Sep 13, 2013)

jeffself said:


> Has anyone ever seen the Georgia's mm degree
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


I have.  I moved to Georgia a couple of years ago.


----------



## jeffself (Sep 13, 2013)

What part of georgia ?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Trufflehound (Sep 13, 2013)

jeffself said:


> What part of georgia ?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


I live in Evans, which is near Augusta.


----------



## jeffself (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm in dalton georgia it's in northwest ga .. Where did u move from .. What did u think about the degree 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Trufflehound (Sep 13, 2013)

I moved from Keller, Texas.  I may not be the best person to ask about a comparison.  I was Initiated and Passed in Texas, but I was Raised in Georgia as a courtesy.  My only experience with the MM degree is the Georgian style.  My grandfather flew out here and Raised me, and according to him (he's a member in both Texas and Arkansas), Georgia's is a lot more formal.

I've enjoyed the degree every time, though.  I was out at the Rock Quarry a month ago, and that was fantastic.


----------



## jeffself (Sep 13, 2013)

I've not been to the rock quarry in a couple yrs but when I've went I have really enjoyed it ..


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Trufflehound (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't know if they do it the same way each year or not, but this year, they dramatized the entirety of the degree.  The lecture portion that is typically done after dinner was acted out, and they sang songs during it.  I had never seen it done like that.  It was certainly an experience worth having.

I've heard at the state also does a degree at the Sand Pit and one at Cove Waterfall.  I'd like to see these some time, too.


----------



## jeffself (Sep 13, 2013)

There is also  a cave degree in tenn where they do the masters degree but I've never been and they have a masters degree way in tenn near the Kentucky state line where they meet in a cow field way out in the middle of no where.. I really enjoyed it cause I traveled with dalton lodge # 105 and put on the mm degree long form for them 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jeffself (Sep 13, 2013)

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Trufflehound (Sep 13, 2013)

That sounds familiar.  I think Dalton Lodge did the long form at the Rock Quarry, too.  I can't say for certain, though.


----------



## jeffself (Sep 13, 2013)

Degree team is made up of 3 different lodges dalton lodge ,eton lodge, pleasant grove lodge


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jeffself (Sep 13, 2013)

This year I believe Dallas lodge done it 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Trufflehound (Sep 13, 2013)

jeffself said:


> There is also  a cave degree in tenn where they do the masters degree but I've never been and they have a masters degree way in tenn near the Kentucky state line where they meet in a cow field way out in the middle of no where.. I really enjoyed it cause I traveled with dalton lodge # 105 and put on the mm degree long form for them
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


If you're able to better steer me in the right direction with more specifics, I'd like to add these to this thread:

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php/17246-Interesting-Masonic-events-or-lodges


----------



## jeffself (Sep 13, 2013)

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jeffself (Sep 13, 2013)

This is the only thing I could find on the web about the tenn cave degree Nd I couldn't find a date on the pasture degree but ill keep looking 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Trufflehound (Sep 14, 2013)

All right.  I'll get that added a little later today.  Thank you very much.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 15, 2013)

Trufflehound said:


> I moved from Keller, Texas.  I may not be the best person to ask about a comparison.  I was Initiated and Passed in Texas, but I was Raised in Georgia as a courtesy.



@Trufflehound Did this by chance occur in Keller Lodge?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Trufflehound (Sep 15, 2013)

It did.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 16, 2013)

Very cool. Keller is my current lodge. Come back and visit sometime!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Trufflehound (Sep 16, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Very cool. Keller is my current lodge. Come back and visit sometime!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


Yeah, I noticed that.  I certainly will if I'm ever able to visit the area again (a lot of family is still there, but it's difficult to get time away from work).  Thanks!


----------

